# Church Apologizes for Gay Persecution, What Are Your Thoughts?



## Guitarhero (Jul 1, 2010)

I think it was way overdue and the RCC did it years ago.  There is no excuse for persecution of anyone under the guise of Jesus' "friends."  What say you?

http://www.timschraeder.com/2010/06/30/a-different-kind-of-demonstration-at-gay-pride/

*A Different Kind of Christian Demonstration at Gay Pride*

Inspiration  |                      	30. Jun, 2010                     	by Tim Schraeder |                      	Comments (75) 


 
 A couple of months ago I  interviewed Nathan Albert from the Marin Foundation about Mercy,  Justice, and the GLBT Community. It generated some interesting dialogue  around a tough issue… how does the Church communicate God’s love to the  gay community?
 This past weekend Chicago, along with many other US cities,  celebrated Gay Pride with a parade. As a part of the weekend, Nathan and  a group of over 30 Christians from various Chicago churches went to  demonstrate at the Gay Pride Parade with the Marin Foundation.
 Their demonstration was much different, though.
 While the most vocal “Christian” presence at the parade was in the  form of protesters with “God Hates Fags” signs, Nathan and a team from  the Marin Foundation took a different approach… they chose to apologize.
 The volunteers wore black t-shirts with the phrase “I’m Sorry” on the  front and held signs with messages of apology, on behalf of all  Christians, for the way the church has treated the gay community.



 While the ultimate message Jesus came to preach was one of love,  grace and compassion, we’ve sadly misrepresented Him and alienated sons  and daughters from their Father’s embrace… and I’m so excited to see how  Nathan and his team took a different, humble approach and in the end,  did something far more powerful than preaching or shouting… they showed  love.
 Nathan posted  a story from the Pride Parade outreach on his blog that absolutely  needs to be heard…Here’s some excerpts…
What I loved most about the day is when people “got it.” I  loved watching people’s faces as they saw our shirts, read the signs,  and looked back at us. Responses were incredible. Some people blew us  kisses, some hugged us, some screamed thank you. A couple ladies walked  up and said we were the best thing they had seen all day.
 Watching people recognize our apology brought me to tears many times.  It was reconciliation personified.
 My favorite though was a gentleman who was dancing on a float. He was  dressed solely in white underwear and had a pack of abs like no one  else. As he was dancing on the float, he noticed us and jokingly yelled,  “What are you sorry for? It’s pride!” I pointed to our signs and  watched him read them.
 Then it clicked.
 Then he got it.
 He stopped dancing. He looked at all of us standing there. A look of  utter seriousness came across his face. And as the float passed us he  jumped off of it and ran towards us. He hugged me and whispered, “thank  you.”
 I think a lot of people would stop at the whole “man in his underwear  dancing” part. That seems to be the most controversial. It’s what makes  the evening news. It’s the stereotype most people have in their minds  about Pride.
 Sadly, most Christians want to run from such a sight rather than  engage it. Most Christian won’t even learn if that person dancing in his  underwear has a name. Well, he does. His name is Tristan.
 However, I think Jesus would have hugged him too. It’s exactly what I  read throughout scripture: Jesus hanging out with people that religious  people would flee from. Correlation between then and now? I think so.
 Acceptance is one thing. Reconciliation is another. Sure at Pride,  everyone is accepted (except perhaps the protestors). There are churches  that say they accept all. There are business that say the accept  everyone. But acceptance isn’t enough. Reconciliation is.
 Reconciliation forces one to remember the wrongs committed and relive  constant pain. Yet it’s more powerful and transformational because two  parties that should not be together and have every right to hate one  another come together for the good of one another, for forgiveness,  reconciliation, unity.
 What I saw and experienced at Pride 2010 was the beginning of  reconciliation. It was in the shocked faces of gay men and women who did  not ever think Christians would apologize to them.
 I hugged a man in his underwear. I hugged him tightly. And I am  proud.​ 


 What’s so cool about this story is that when Nathan posted the  picture it lit up on Facebook and someone recognized Tristan and Tristan  got in touch with Nathan yesterday afternoon. He said that all he could  talk about from his experience at the Pride Parade was meeting Nathan  and all of the Christians who were there to say they were sorry.
 He was moved and he and Nathan are going to meet up later this week  for coffee.
 That’s what it’s all about. Who knows what will happen or what will  come of this, but one life was impacted and countless seeds were planted  in the hearts of many.
 Pray for Tristan and Nathan’s conversation and pray that this will be  the beginning of a movement of reconciliation between the Church and  the gay community.
 Huge props to Nathan, Kevin, Andrew, everyone at the Marin Foundation, and  those who courageously joined them this weekend in taking Christ’s love  to a place most Christians would run away from. Thanks for being an  example and setting a high bar for the rest of us to follow.
 How is your church communicating to the gay community? Maybe we need  to start with a humble apology.
 –
*UPDATE:* Many people have responded wanting to do  something similar in their cities, so the Marin Foundation is making the  “I’m Sorry” t-shirts available. Details  here.


*I*


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree that they should apologize for persecuting them, Jesus said to love everyone. The "God hates you" signs were extreme, situations like that do not fall in agreement with God's love. Now, if the church decides to accept homosexuality (referring the act not the individual) and does not recognize or forgets that it is a sin, we have a problem.

1 Corinthians 6:9

9 Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor homosexual offenders


----------



## Blyss_curls (Jul 1, 2010)

About time.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 2, 2010)

For the Son of man is come to save that which was lost. How think ye? if a man have an hundred sheep, and one of them be gone astray, doth he not leave the ninety and nine, and goeth into the mountains, and seeketh that which is gone astray? And if so be that he find it, verily I say unto you, he rejoiceth more of that sheep, than of the ninety and nine which went not astray. *Even so it is not the will of your Father which is in heaven, that one of these little ones should perish.* (Mat 18:11-14)

And when the scribes and Pharisees saw him eat with publicans and sinners, they said unto his disciples, How is it that he eateth and drinketh with publicans and sinners? When Jesus heard it, he saith unto them, They that are whole have no need of the physician, but they that are sick: I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance. 
(Mar 2:16-17)


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 2, 2010)

And even as they did not like to retain God in their knowledge, God gave them over to a reprobate mind, to do those things which are not convenient; Being filled with all unrighteousness, fornication, wickedness, covetousness, maliciousness; full of envy, murder, debate, deceit, malignity; whisperers, Backbiters, haters of God, despiteful, proud, boasters, inventors of evil things, disobedient to parents, Without understanding, covenantbreakers, without natural affection, implacable, unmerciful: Who knowing the judgment of God, that they which commit such things are worthy of death, not only do the same, but have pleasure in them that do them. 
(Rom 1:28-32)


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 2, 2010)

Vicky7 said:


> And even as they did not like to retain God in their knowledge, God gave them over to a reprobate mind, to do those things which are not convenient; Being filled with all unrighteousness, fornication, wickedness, covetousness, maliciousness; full of envy, murder, debate, deceit, malignity; whisperers, Backbiters, haters of God, despiteful, proud, boasters, inventors of evil things, disobedient to parents, Without understanding, covenantbreakers, without natural affection, implacable, unmerciful: Who knowing the judgment of God, that they which commit such things are worthy of death, not only do the same, but have pleasure in them that do them.
> (Rom 1:28-32)



Uh, okay.  But how do YOU feel about the Church apologizing for having persecuting gays?


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have mixed emotions about it.  I don't feel like they should have been so presumptuous as to call themselves apologizing for "the Church."  I fear this is going to be misconstrued as apologizing for the Church being against homosexuality overall.  The apologies should have been offered perhaps by the few who have spewed ungodly hate towards them.  

But when are the gays going to make a mass apology for not showing tolerance for the views of the Church and for throwing the word "homophobe" around so freely?  I feel like we (Christians) are always being made to feel we have to apologize to THEM about something.  At what point during this apology fest did anyone try to minister to them?

And what happens when the gays and the Church reconcile, but then some churches continue to stick to the belief that homosexuality is a sin?  

truthfully many Christians often show members of the LGBT community love, but the LGBT community is blinded by their insistence that you say it isn't a sin...and they miss the love that HAS been shown.


----------



## foxee (Jul 3, 2010)

There are quite a few Atlanta churches who participate in Atlanta Gay Pride weekend, even going as so far to march in the parade and set up booths at Piedmont Park where they distribute materials and invite visitors.  I used to live on the parade route and those extreme Christian protesters would to show up with their signs and yell obscenities at the parade goers.  How can one call them self a Christian while telling others they are going to hell or God Hates F*gs?  I agree with the poster above, it's about time.  It's time to stop the hate.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 3, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I have mixed emotions about it. I don't feel like they should have been so presumptuous as to call themselves apologizing for "the Church." I fear this is going to be misconstrued as apologizing for the Church being against homosexuality overall. The apologies should have been offered perhaps by the few who have spewed ungodly hate towards them.
> 
> But when are the gays going to make a mass apology for not showing tolerance for the views of the Church and for throwing the word "homophobe" around so freely? I feel like we (Christians) are always being made to feel we have to apologize to THEM about something. At what point during this apology fest did anyone try to minister to them?
> 
> ...


 

WELL SAID!


----------



## SND411 (Jul 3, 2010)

foxee said:


> There are quite a few Atlanta churches who participate in Atlanta Gay Pride weekend, even going as so far to march in the parade and set up booths at Piedmont Park where they distribute materials and invite visitors.  I used to live on the parade route and those extreme Christian protesters would to show up with their signs and yell obscenities at the parade goers.  How can one call them self a Christian while telling others they are going to hell or God Hates F*gs?  I agree with the poster above, it's about time.  It's time to stop the hate.



Would those same protesters picket racism, sexism, and other issues in our society?


----------



## Gigi-07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, that was nice of them (as long as their intentions were right).


----------



## foxee (Jul 4, 2010)

SND411 said:


> Would those same protesters picket racism, sexism, and other issues in our society?



I doubt it.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 4, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I have mixed emotions about it.  I don't feel like they should have been so presumptuous as to call themselves apologizing for "the Church."  I fear this is going to be misconstrued as apologizing for the Church being against homosexuality overall.  *The apologies should have been offered perhaps by the few who have spewed ungodly hate towards them.  *
> 
> But when are the gays going to make a mass apology for not showing tolerance for the views of the Church and for throwing the word "homophobe" around so freely?  I feel like we (Christians) are always being made to feel we have to apologize to THEM about something.  At what point during this apology fest did anyone try to minister to them?
> 
> ...



This has not been the case in persecutions from the entire church, no matter the denomination.  The church is one body.  

To the other posters, I believe the response should be the same for other offenses.  I also believe that the difference between the sin of the homosexual act and the non-sin of the homosexual psyche should be understood.  Whether someone considers it disordered or not, that's one thing.  But the act is the sin, not the existence.  

So, now I wonder about the thread in the OT about people being exclusively heterosexual.  I think the potential is there for all, hence the admonition not to carry it through.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jul 4, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> This has not been the case in persecutions from the entire church, no matter the denomination.  The church is one body.


I'm not following what you are saying.  





> To the other posters, I believe the response should be the same for other offenses.  I also believe that the difference between the sin of the homosexual act and the non-sin of the homosexual psyche should be understood.  Whether someone considers it disordered or not, that's one thing.  But the act is the sin, not the existence.


  I don't really think the two can be separated that easily.  Homosexuality tends to be a lifestyle and is more than a few acts.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 4, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I'm not following what you are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think the two can be separated that easily.  Homosexuality tends to be a lifestyle and is more than a few acts.



That only those individuals who persecuted should issue the apology.  I disagree with that because they used the name of Christ under the guise of the Church to perform the offenses.  The whole body needs to apologize IMHO.  


About homosexuality, I believe that being homosexual is not a sin...however, committing sodomy is.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 5, 2010)

*______________*


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 5, 2010)

Vicky7 said:


> My "feelings" are no substitute to God's Word. I have never persecuted a homosexual so they are not apologizing on my behalf.
> 
> Php 2:12 Wherefore, my beloved, as ye have always obeyed, not as in my presence only, but now much more in my absence, *work out your **ownsalvation with fear and trembling.
> *
> ...




I was eliciting people's personal opinions of real world events.  I have never implied, thought or said that my opinion is greater than God's.  I simply would like HONEST and open discussion.  And I am so happy for you in your spiritual walk and that it works for you but please know that not everyone is of the same cloth.  We all don't see things through sola scriptura or "scripture only."   I hope you understand.  Viewpoints are personal and that was what was elicited.


----------



## nique3 (Jul 6, 2010)

God hates the SIN not the sinner!!!!


----------

